# business visa



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

Can anyone help me please. 

I am looking at moving to NZ and not been on a skilled list i think buying a small business might be best option. I am a driving instructor (not sure to go down that route) and wife is a AAT level 3 accounts tech and have 2 children 10 and 7. We will prob have around 50,000 to take over and wondered how easy it was to buy a establisehed small business etc. Even if i have no experience in that business is it a possiblility?

thanks

darren


----------



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

would i get a business visa based on doing the above?

anyone?


----------

